# DELL U2515H nicht mehr lieferbar?



## Booogeyman (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob der U2515H am auslaufen ist? Seit Monaten sehr hochpreisig und nun auch kaum mehr verfügbar!?

Ist der U2518D (Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: dell u2518d) der legitime Nachfolger und hat den schon jemand getestet?

Gruß


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Dezember 2017)

Ist der U2518D nicht der Nachfolger des U2516D? Kann dir ansonsten leider auch nicht sagen, ob der inzwischen ausläuft...


----------



## Booogeyman (1. Dezember 2017)

Können nicht mal die DELL-Mitarbeiter...zumindest die eine im Chat heute morgen nicht!


----------



## Verak (2. Dezember 2017)

bitte schön Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja toll, kostet ja nur 50€ mehr als sonst.


----------



## Arrandale (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke mal, da sollte bald was neues kommen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ab er der U2518D dürfte weder der Nachfolger vom U2515H, noch des UP2516D sein. Der U2518H entstammt einer neuen Serie von Dell, InfinityEdge. Der U2515H ist aus der UltraSharp Serie, der UP2516D ist aus der PremierColour Serie. Beim UP2516D ist ein ähnliches Verhalten zu beobachten wie beim U2515H, der ist auch recht stark im Preis gestiegen. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass die neue InfinityEdge Serie beide ersetzt.


----------



## Auffi88 (19. Januar 2018)

Weiß hier jemand mehr bzgl. Nachfolger usw.?!


----------

